# Help



## KR4x6 (Jan 13, 2007)

Shot a bunch of arrows on Saturday... Dead on at 15yds (3 in a 2 or 3 inch circle). At 20, I was 8 inches low. 25 was almost 12 inches low. Moved the sight to adjust, ran out of room, and could only bring 20 yard arrows to working 6 inches. 

Same setup as years previous, never had anything like this happen. Thoughts?


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Tell us about your set up. Make/model of bow? Age of string/cables? Draw weight? What spine arrows? Point weight....

First thing to cross my mind is uneven offseason cable stretch threw off your cam sync causing arrows to porpoise and impact low. Just a hunch.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Not saying it's similar... And it's not likely but..I had to change my anchor point to accommodate sight pins without stacking them at one end of the sight rail.

Are you still using your previous anchor point accurately?


----------



## KR4x6 (Jan 13, 2007)

Matthews. Don't recall the model name, but it's older. Shooting a peep, so my anchor point should be the same. I'm trying to get it in to check cables, string, etc. I've had the arrows forever, I have no idea what spine (I know, big help). I do know I shot 100gr tips. 

Might just have to take it in and get it paper tuned, etc.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, pretty tough one to diagnose as is. Sounds like it’s time for a trip to the local shop. The sooner the better as this is their busy season. Good luck with it.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Assuming a solo cam. When a single cam string has reached the end of life the nock point will move up from string stretch. If these are more than 3 years old then sorry replace strings before it breaks. You could have knocked the peep out of position as well bit again if the strings are old they need to be replaced then reset the peep, making sure you are anchoring properly and consistently.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

KR4x6 said:


> Matthews. Don't recall the model name, but it's older. Shooting a peep, so my anchor point should be the same. I'm trying to get it in to check cables, string, etc. I've had the arrows forever, I have no idea what spine (I know, big help). I do know I shot 100gr tips.
> 
> Might just have to take it in and get it paper tuned, etc.


As Wait said you need to make sure you are using the same anchor point. A peep is not a substitute. You need to make sure your anchor, peep, and where your sight housing sits inside of the peep are identical every time. My bow will hit 6 inches differently at 20 yards dependent on how I align my sight picture.

Quick google search brought this up which give the basic idea of proper anchor and sight picture. https://news.elitearchery.com/anchor-points-and-sight-picture. I know John Dudley of Knock on archery has some decent youtube videos on it also


----------



## KJC (Mar 26, 2005)

Too many variables to diagnose over the internet. Even an out of tune bow will shoot to the same point of impact consistently. 
Vane clearance through the rest, canting, inconsistent anchor point and shooting form, arrows.
In my experience, most issues point to the driver. (I was going to say Indian, but these days, that would be racist).


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

When you get your bow perfectly tuned, get accurate measurements of nock position
and peep position measured down from top axle and record them in a small note book and keep it in your bow case.Should you ever have a similar problem a quick check of 
those measurements may save you a lot of grief.without seeing your setup it would be hard to diagnose your problem.Mathews bows are only sold through pro shops,take it to one and get it done right.This is the busiest time of the year at all archery dealers and
only days before archery Deer season.Were I you i would not put it off!!


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

check your nock point. did that move. 
Sounds like your peep is to high also.
String may have stretched and both moved.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

grapestomper said:


> check your nock point. did that move.
> Sounds like your peep is to high also.
> String may have stretched and both moved.


Higher Peep will make impact point high not low!!


----------

